# Torn off entire toe nail!



## mikhal (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow. Last night, Sara, my 6 year old Golden came back in from taking a potty break (and some frisbee playing) only for me to find that she had a pool of blood underneath one of her hind paws.

Turns out one of her nails was ripped clean off. It was a bloody mess and took a while to stop bleeding.

She's all bandaged up right now, and we're just keeping an eye out on it.

Kinda gross, I can't imagine how much it must hurt her to have the entire nail ripped off. Strange though, it didn't seem to hurt her last night, but today, yes. She's been laying down on the couch the entire day.

Anyway, short of calling the vet come Monday, does anyone have any experience or advice?

Cheers,

Mikhal


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I would keep it clean & bandaged and then,take her to the vet,to make sure she's fine!!.Betadine is a great product and doesn't hurt!!.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

One of mine has ripped his dew claw off twice and one of the others ripped a nail off, They went to the vet and they cleaned it real good and bandaged it up and said to keep it clean and dry.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Park lost a dew claw a few years ago and Tasha our foster ripped out one of her back nails just prior to coming to us. 

Just keep Sara from licking and messing with it, and watch out for signs of infection. It's going to be sore for awhile, but it will heal up. We initially used a sock to keep Tasha from licking her foot, but eventually had to switch to an e-collar because she wouldn't let it alone and it started to get infected.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Finn has done this multiple times. I'm not sure you need to go to the vet if it is clean off. Just clean it with betadyne, wrap it and keep it dry. Good luck!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I just wanted to say please give Sara a big hug and kiss for her hurt foot. Hope she is back to playing again very soon. It sounds so painful.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

My Sierra (RIP) one time, ripped off her toe nail and there was blood all over. We cleaned it up and stopped the bleeding and she never acted like she was in pain. Now my stomach on the other hand....wasn't so good. Anyways, I hope Sara feels well soon.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I would just keep it clean and see how she does, Jack tore his off and it healed very quick.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Try and keep it dry since you have it wrapped..Abbie kept getting hers wet and fungus started to grow.


----------

